# Looking For Anchor Bolt And Acorn Nut 71 Krate



## pchmotoho (Jul 13, 2016)

Like the title says I am looking for an anchor bolt and acorn nut for a 71 Krate. I've tried eBay but no luck. Can any of you give me a good source for this part?

Thanks


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jul 14, 2016)

Where do these parts go?  On a caliper brake ?


----------



## pchmotoho (Jul 14, 2016)

Std rear brake on a Cotton Picker.  Saw some on Ebay but they don't appear to be correct.  Any good sources where I can find some misc small parts such as this?  Thanks


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jul 15, 2016)

I have a limited supply of nice brake hardware.... Send me a list or pictures of all the parts you need and I'll see what I can spare.    Mark.  mwallace@comcast.net


----------



## pchmotoho (Jul 18, 2016)

mcmfw2 said:


> I have a limited supply of nice brake hardware.... Send me a list or pictures of all the parts you need and I'll see what I can spare.    Mark.  mwallace@comcast.net





Will do. Out of town now. Thanks


----------

